# CARRERA 66501 (Sprint Line) Gold case



## Reno




----------



## Beau8

Like that mottled effect on the dial~Very modern flair, cheers! ;-)


----------



## Sean779

I have a gold Carrera too. I have an easier time wearing it if I tell myself it's really copper-colored, not gold.

Your photos make my watch look like a million bucks.

It really is copper-colored!


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Like that mottled effect on the dial~Very modern flair, cheers! ;-)


Cheers Beau  yes the dial is pretty cool |>



Sean779 said:


> I have a gold Carrera too. I have an easier time wearing it if I tell myself it's really copper-colored, not gold.
> 
> Your photos make my watch look like a million bucks.
> 
> It really is copper-colored!


:-d Thanks Sean !

OK, let's say it's _copper_ then ;-)


----------



## Sean779

I still think the Carrera Sprint automatics have a design brilliance way beyond their MSRP. If they've homaged anything, they've homaged AP maple, oak, whatever. A beautiful design. And I'd still love to clear up whether Hannes Wettstein was involved in their design.


----------



## Reno

Sean779 said:


> I still think the Carrera Sprint automatics have a design brilliance way beyond their MSRP. If they've homaged anything, they've homaged AP maple, oak, whatever. A beautiful design. And I'd still love to clear up whether Hannes Wettstein was involved in their design.


Agreed.

Funny you said that, I discovered the _Sprint line_ while looking for a Nautilus/Royal Oak homage 

Here is the first Carrera Sprint I bought :









Then these two :


















Cool watches :-!

I heard the _Hannes Wettstein_ hypothesis as well, but never could find the connection&#8230; he seems to be implicated in the TAG Carrera's design though :think: so there may be a confusion :think:


----------



## Sean779

Reno said:


> I heard the _Hannes Wettstein_ hypothesis as well, but never could find the connection&#8230; he seems to be implicated in the TAG Carrera's design though :think: so there may be a confusion :think:


I think you're right.


----------



## Reno

*Carrera 66501*

Evening pics&#8230;


----------



## Txemizo

*Re: Carrera 66501*

Thank you for the great pictures, that is a very nice looking model which I hadn't seen before. Very, very sharp looking watch |>


----------



## Reno

*Re: Carrera 66501*



Txemizo said:


> Thank you for the great pictures, that is a very nice looking model which I hadn't seen before. Very, very sharp looking watch |>


Thanks, T


----------



## Reno

*66501 - Gold case*

On the brown band&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*66501 : Gold case / Brown Band*


----------



## Reno

*Carrera 66501*


----------



## Reno

It seems to be impossible for me to capture the watch right RG colour under artificial light&#8230;



























































































I tried a manual white balance&#8230; but no better luck :think:


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint 66501 - Brown strap*


----------



## sidakumar

*Re: CARRERA Sprint 66501 - Brown strap*

Wow! That's great watch, but the photos are even better!


----------



## Reno

*Re: CARRERA Sprint 66501 - Brown strap*



sidakumar said:


> Wow! That's great watch, but the photos are even better!


Thanks a lot Sidakumar, glad you like them !


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 - Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno




----------



## KingK12

That watch is beautiful my friend. Great pics!


----------



## Reno

KingK12 said:


> That watch is beautiful my friend. Great pics!


Thanks King, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint Gold*


----------



## pammerman

*Re: Carrera 66501*

Awesome Watch!!!!


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA "Sprint" (RG case) • Brown strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 Bronze • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 (Sprint Line) Gold case • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 (Sprint Line) Gold case • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 (Sprint Line) Gold case • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint• Gold case*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' Bronze • Black leather strap*


----------



## Tachymeter

*Re: CARRERA 66501 - Rubber strap*

Hi would you sell this watch?


----------



## Reno

*Re: CARRERA 66501 - Rubber strap*



Tachymeter said:


> Hi would you sell this watch?


Hi Tachymeter, welcome to WUS 

Sorry no, I don't sell _any_ watches ;-)


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' 66501 • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' 66501 • Black leather strap • VIDEO*


----------



## infinitipearl

Such a unique design. I absolutely LOVE it in steel on the bracelet.


----------



## Reno

infinitipearl said:


> Such a unique design. I absolutely LOVE it in steel on the bracelet.


Glad you like it too 

It's a great design indeed :-!


----------



## firewood

Thanks for sharing the photos. Great looking watch and pretty versatile with respect to straps.


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' 66501 • Without rotor*


----------



## Reno




----------



## watchguy-007

Reno said:


>


Looks nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

watchguy-007 said:


> Looks nice


Thanks watchguy-007


----------



## bodymassage

Wow, cool Tag!!!


----------

